# Déplacer les fichiers de sauvegarde sur iCloud



## redboot (8 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour a tous 
J'aimerais savoir si c'est possible de changer de place les fichiers de sauvegarde Icloud des apps qui sauvegarde directement dans le fichier racine d'iCloud c'est chiant d'avoir plein de fichier d'application qui ne me serve jamais ....
mais jai peur que si je les changes de place les app en question ne retrouve plus leur sauvegarde.


----------



## redboot (12 Octobre 2020)

redboot a dit:


> Bonjour a tous
> J'aimerais savoir si c'est possible de changer de place les fichiers de sauvegarde Icloud des apps qui sauvegarde directement dans le fichier racine d'iCloud c'est chiant d'avoir plein de fichier d'application qui ne me serve jamais ....
> mais jai peur que si je les changes de place les app en question ne retrouve plus leur sauvegarde.


si jamais je n'est pas été clair je vais reformuler et si cela peut en aider certain a me comprendre et me donner des pistes jaimerais beaucoup, enlever les fichiers de sauvegarde sur le fichier racine d'icloud sans pertuber les applications de mon iphone, mac en l'occurence. 
En quelque sorte c'est possible d'avoir un un fichier racine iCloud propre et pas une sorte de programme file comme sur windows ?


----------



## ericse (12 Octobre 2020)

redboot a dit:


> si jamais je n'est pas été clair je vais reformuler...


A dire vrai, ce n'est pas plus clair... Peut-être avec une capture d'écran de ce qui te gêne, il parait que ça vaut 1000 mots


----------



## izel mor (12 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir, 
Si tu ne veux pas que tes apps des ibidules sauvegardent sur iCloud 
Réglages > ton compte en première ligne > iCloud 
Et tu décoches ce qui te gêne.
Si tu ne veux pas ?? , une copie d’écran est effectivement la meilleure explication


----------



## redboot (13 Octobre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> A dire vrai, ce n'est pas plus clair... Peut-être avec une capture d'écran de ce qui te gêne, il parait que ça vaut 1000 mots


 Mes fichiers perso sont mélangés avec les fichiers d'application


----------



## ericse (13 Octobre 2020)

Ah ok, maintenant c'est clair !
C'est parce qu'il ne faut pas mettre tes fichiers perso ici   
Sur un Mac normalement configuré, il y a un dossier *Documents* dans le dossier *iCloud*, et c'est là qu'il faut mettre tes fichiers perso, comme ça ils ne sont pas mélangés avec le reste dans la racine...


----------

